# S.W. Mi. polebarn builders ???



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

(Same as Steve ! but s.w. ....) Any recommendations? Good/bad experiences? Looking to get one up this Fall yet, if possible.
Thanks, all.
~ m ~


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Liv4Huntin' said:


> (Same as Steve ! but s.w. ....) Any recommendations? Good/bad experiences? Looking to get one up this Fall yet, if possible.
> Thanks, all.
> ~ m ~


http://www.pioneerpole.com/index.php?option=&Itemid=3


----------



## hawkeyeridgeoutfitters (Apr 16, 2006)

I have some Amish freinds that would probably help you out. If you cant find someone p.m. me i will hook you up with them.


----------



## tenpoint (Apr 21, 2005)

Oneil Construction in Webberville, Michigan


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.deltonpole.com/

They sell the materials but will have it built for you too. I had one of their guys put it up. Very good experience. You'll need your own concrete guy.


----------



## huffduf41 (May 31, 2006)

Brad Wilson w/ Wilson Construction in Pinckney, MI did a great job email me for pictures.

[email protected]


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

karaconhomes.com can handle all your construction needs!


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

Where is SW Michigan. I had a guy set the poles and frame mine in and set the trusses for around 1500 i think, he also ordered all the materials for uas to finish it ourselves. Seems to do good work and is always busy. I can try to find the name for ya. His first name is Rich. Cant hink of what its called off top of my head. He does travel, does work around cass, jones, three rivers and stuff not all sure where he goes.
Just shoot me a PM cause ill prb. forget I posted this.


----------

